

Predicting Christmas sales with real data - will_critchlow
http://blog.reevoo.com/2010/12/datamining-santas-grotto-predicting-christmas-sales-with-real-data/

======
Roedou
I have to say that I was surprised by the number of Acers in their laptops
category. I don't know a great deal about that space, but I wouldn't have
expected that brand to dominate the top 10 so heavily.

I just want one of these: <http://www.reevoo.com/p/newbright-1-10-jeep>

